# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الاربعاء 28 يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بروح رياضية
عمرعطية
درع الإستقلال ....ستة أشهر لكل فريق

*كثر الحديث في الأيام الماضية عن  درع الإستقلال الذي ناله فريق الهلال عن طريق القرعة بعد إنتهاء المباراة  بالتعادل الإيجابي هدف لكل فريق ..
*إجتهد الإعلام الهلالي في نسج القصص والحكايات عن البطولة الوهمية التي أحرزها الفريق وتصدرت المانشيتات والأعمده الصحف الزرقاء ..
*الحقيقة الغائبة عن الأهله أن القرعة منحت الفريق الدرع لسته أشهر فقط  وبعدها يتحول الي القلعة الحمراء وهو عرف كان معمول به في مبارا يات درع  الإنقاذ والتي أقيمت لعدة سنوات ..
*في إجتماع اللجنة المنظمة قبل يوم من اللقاء تم إخطار الفريقين بانه عند  إنتهاء المباراة بالتعادل لن يكون هناك زمن إضافي او ركلات ترجيحية وإنما  سيحسم الأمر بالقرعة والتي ستحدد الفريق الذي سينال الدرع لاول سته أشهر  وقد كان ..
* تم تجهيز ستين ميدالية لكل فريق ..أي ان لاعبي الهلال لم ينالو ميداليات  ذهبية وأن لاعبي المريخ لم ينالوا ميداليات فضية وإنما تسلم لاعبو الفريقين  ميداليات ذهبية ..
* القائمون علي أمر مراسم حفل التتويج لم يوضحوا الحقائق حول هذا الأمر حتي  مقدم البرنامج أصبح يمجد في الهلال ويبالغ في المدح والثناء رغم أن الدرع  لم يملكه الفريق نهائيا وإنما سيتحول بعد ستة أشهر الي خزينة المريخ ..
*نعرف أسباب الفرح الهستيري للأهلة بعد أن إبتسمت لهم قرعة درع الإستقلال  لأن الفريق محروم من جلب البطولات الخارجية ولم يفتح الله عليهم بإي إنجاز  خارجي طوال ثمانين عاما خلت ..
*إنضم مدرب الهلال باتريك الي قائمة مروجي الأكاذيب بأنه قد حقق بطولة السوبر السوداني وكتب ذلك علي حسابه علي موقع تويتر ..
*من أين أتي المدرب بهذه المعلومه ؟؟وهل كان لايدري مناسبة إقامة المباراة ؟؟وهل تسلم كأسا بعد إعلان القرعة ؟؟..
*نجح المريخ في مسعاه بافراح عامة الشعب السوداني بنيل مجموعة من الكوؤس  المحمولة جوا وأخرها العام الماضي بالحصول علي كأس سيكافا التي إقيمت  برواندا ..
*نرجو من إعلام الهلال توضيح الحقائق كاملة وليس تزييف الوقائع والأحداث  وحث اللاعبين علي الإجتهاد المثابرة لتحقيق حلم جماهيرهم بالحصول علي بطولة  خارجية ..
*لماذا التقليل من شأن المريخ؟ ووصف هدف علاء يوسف بأنه صدفه؟ وان هدف كيبي  من الأهداف العالمية رغم أن الأحمر كان هو الأفضل والأحسن في جزء كبير من  فترات المباراة .
*جانب الزميل معتصم محمود التوفيق وهو يذكر أن اللاعب بكري المدينة أضاع  فرصا سهلة لايضيعها مهاجم مبتدئ وأنه لو وجدها مهاجم أخر لخرج الهلال  بهزيمة ثقيلة ..
*قال المعتصم إن جماهير الهلال أصبحت سعيده بعد ضياع تلك الأهداف وأن اللاعب سيخدم الأزرق كثيرا بتواجده في الكشوفات الحمراء..
*كل من تابع اللقاء شاهد علي المستوي المميز الذي ظهر به اللاعب بكري وكيف  أنه قد سبب خطورة كبيرة علي دفاع فريقه السابق لدرجة أن مشادة كلامية حدثت  بين اللاعبين سيف مساوي وأتير توماس ..
*عندما يستلم المدينة الكرة ترتجف المدرجات الزرقاء قبل لاعبي الهلال وقد  فشلت كل المحاولات لإيقاف خطورته ولم يحالفه الحظ للوصول الي الشباك  الزرقاء عدة مرات..
*نتوقع أن يقدم اللاعب عصارة فنه وإبداعه محليا وافريقيا مع فريقه الجديد  وهو اللاعب الذي يمتلك مقومات المهاجم الخطير والسريع والذي يحدث الفارق في  لمح البصر
*قمت بصياغة هذه الحروف قبل إنطلاقة مباراة المريخ والرابطة كوستي ضمن  جولات الفريقين في الممتاز وأتوقعها ثلاثية من نصيب بكري المدينة ووانغا  والغاني أوكرا
.
وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشمفوز مريخي وتخبط ادارى !

دشن المريخ موسمه التنافسي بالفوز على الرابطة كوستى بثلاثية مقابل هدف  مفتتحا رصيده باول ثلاث نقاط فى مباراة تجاوز فيها المريخ كل الظروف الصعبة  من اصابات وايقاف مما فرض على المدرب غارزيتو ان يدفع بتشكيلة جاءت مغايرة  الى حد كبير عن الاسماء التى حقق بها الفوز على كمبالا سيتى والتعادل مع  الهلال ولكن رغم ذلك حقق الفريق الاهم وهو الفوز والحصول على النقاط مما  يفتح شهية اللاعبين والجماهير للمزيد من الانتصارات فى الجولات القادمة من  الدورى !
كنا نمنى النفس وجماهير المريخ داخل وخارج السودان بمشاهدة المباراة  ومتابعة اداء اللاعبين فى اول اختبار تنافسي رسمي الا ان اتحاد الفشل  الذريع كعادته ابى الا ان يصدم الجماهير والاعلام باول حالة اخفاق فى  الموسم الجديد مناقضا كل تصريحات مسؤوليه وضجيجهم المستمر طوال الشهور  الماضية بتنظيم دورى ( خال من المنغصات ) بينما الواقع يقول غير ذلك حيث  بدأ الاسبوع الاول دون رعاية او نقل تلفزيونى فى الوقت الذى رفعت فيه اندية  الدورى الممتاز منذ الامس عصا الطاعة واكدت عبر رئيسها الاستاذ احمد عبد  القادر انها لن تشارك فى الاسبوع الثانى اذا لم يعيد الاتحاد النظر فى  اتفاق الرعاية مع شركة سودانى واشراكها فى الاتفاقية التى وقعها رئيس  الاتحاد العام الدكتور معتصم جعفر من وراء ظهر الاندية وبعيدا عن عيونها فى  مقر الشركة على غير ماكان متفق عليه مع الاندية !! يضاف الى ذلك عدم  الوصول حتى الامس الى اتفاق حول البث التلفزيونى الذى لازال مجرد اشاعات  لاتختلف كثيرا عن الاشاعة السخيفة التى اطلقها ضعاف النفوس عن وفاة الدكتور  كمال شداد – اطال الله عمره ومتعه بالصحة والعافية – فكل المؤشرات تؤكد  باننا على موعد مع موسم مليىء بالمعارك الجانبية ومشحون بالتوترات والتصعيد  الاعلامي المستمر وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه !
بلاغ كيدى ضد غارزيتو !
القت الشرطة القبض على مدرب المريخ غارزيتو على خلفية تحريك بلاغ سابق تقدم  به مشجع هلالي بدعوى ان غارزيتو وجه له اساءات شخصية خلال فترة عمله  بالهلال !! النيابة العامه لم تقصر هى الاخرى و قامت بواجبها فى التحقيق مع  المدرب الفرنسي ثم اخلت سبيله بضمان شخصى من الاخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان  نائب رئيس نادى المريخ !
تحريك البلاغ فى هذا التوقيت امر لايخلو من الكيد والخبث من المشجع الهلالي  ومن يقف ورائه فالمقصود هنا ليس الحق العام الذى يطالب به المشجع صاحب  الدعوى وانما المريخ فى شخص مدربه غارزيتو !! 
لقد غادر غارزيتو السودان عقب انتهاء فترة عمله مع الهلال ولم يتم القبض  عليه للتحقيق معه حينها فى هذا البلاغ الذى يقول صاحيه بان غارزيتو قد وجه  اليه اساءات شخصية عقب شطب الكابتن هيثم مصطفى ,, بل حتى عند عودته للسودان  للتعاقد مع المريخ لم تتم اتخاذ اى اجراءات ضده من جانب الشرطة او النيابه  العامه ,, لهذا فان تحريك البلاغ والقبض على مدرب المريخ فى هذا التوقيت  ماهو الا عمل غير اخلاقي يتطلب من ادارة المريخ ان تتقدم بطلب استفسار  لديوان النائب العام ان كان من حق النيابة العامه ان تستجيب لمثل هذه  البلاغات التى يتم حفظها فى مضابط الشرطة ثم يصحو اصحابها لتحريكها وقت  ماتقتضى مصلحتهم ذلك مثل قضايا الشيكات بدون رصيد !!
اطلاق سراح غارزيتو بالضمانة الشخصية ليس كافيا بل لابد لادارة المريخ ان  تحمى مدربها الاجنبي من كيد العابثين الذين يريدون ان يتلاعبوا بالقانون  ويسيئون استغلاله عبر ضعاف النفوس فى الاجهزة الشرطية ! 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
 إتحاد لايستحق الإحترام

 *اثبت الإتحاد العام بالامس من  خلال مباراة المريخ والرابطه كوستى انه لايعرف الإستفاده من الاخطاء  ولايرغب فى التجويد والتطور وهو يفشل فى تنظيم اولى المباريات الكبيرة  والمهمه فى بطولة الدورى الممتاز
 *حيث حضر جمهور المريخ بكثافه  وإصطدموا بقفل ابواب الإستاد وعدم حضور(التذكرجية)بحجة التاخير فى طباعة  التذاكر وكأّن هذه المباراة قد تم برمجتها صبيحة الامس
 *وإضطر عشاق  المريخ للوقوف خارج الإستاد لاكثر من ساعتين حتى يجدوا فرصة الدخول  للملعب.ولم يُراعى قادة الإتحاد العام وجود(كِبار السن)الذين انهكهم التعب  وعاد بعضهم للمنازل وهم فى اشد الغضب على هذه التصرفات الغير مسئولة
  *والغريب فى الامر ان ابواب المدرجات الشعبيه قد تم فتحها امام الجماهير  واصبح البعض يدخل بتذكرة المساطب الشعبيه ثم يصعد السياج الفاصل بينها وبين  طابق شاخور مما خلق فوضى كبيرة فى الدخول وتسبب فى إضعاف دخل المباراة
 *لا ادرى متى سيحترم إتحاد معتصم ومجدى جماهير المريخ وإلى متى سيتواصل الصمت من مجلس الاحمر على هذا الهوان الذى تجاوز كل الخطوط
 *هذا الإتحاد اثبت ان همه الاول والاخير كنز الاموال والإستمتاع بالرفاهيه  التى يجدونها من خلال مواقعهم الإدارية ولا دخل لهم بمعاناة الجماهير
  *ماحدث سادتى يُمثل جرس إنذار مبكر لمجلس المريخ والذى سيخسر كثيراً جراء  هذه الفوضى التى ستؤثر بكل تاكيد على دخل المباريات طالما ان نصف الجماهير  التى تحضر للإستاد تجد نفسها مضطره للعودة إلى منازلها بسبب فوضى الدخول
 *وبالعودة لتفاصيل المباراة التى كسبها المريخ بثلاثية مقابل هدف وحيد نجد  ان الفريق قد تاثر كثيراً بالتغييرات الكبيره التى اجراها الجهاز الفنى  على اخر تشكيلة لعبت مباراة قمة الإستقلال
 *حيث شهدت مباراة الامس دخول  عناصر جديده للتشكيلة بقيادة(الريح على واحمد الباشا وكوفى)بالإضافة  للإصابة التى تعرض لها مصعب عمر فى بداية المباراة وكلفت الفريق تبديل مبكر  قضى بدخول على جعفر بديلاً لمصعب عمر
 *كما وضح التفكير الهجومى الواضح  للمدرب غارزيتو من خلال إشراكه لعلاء الدين يوسف كلاعب محور وحيد بجانب  الثلاثى كوفى وراجى واحمد الباشا إلا ان عدم تناغم الثنائى احمد الباشا  وكوفى مع بقية المجموعة لم يُعطى الفريق الشكل الهجومى المطلوب
 *وإعتمد  الفريق خلال الشوط الاول على تحركات الثنائى رمضان عجب وراجى عبدالعاطى  على الطرف الايمن إلا انها إصطدمت بسلبية خط المقدمه والذى إفتقد المسانده  من خط الوسط خاصه الثنائى كوفى واحمد الباشا
 *حيث إستطاع خط دفاع الرابطه كوستى ان يُحكم سيطرته على ثنائى المقدمه الهجوميه الذى ظهر معزولاً عن بقية الفريق بطريقة واضحه
 *هذا الوضع جعل المريخ يُعانى بشده للوصول لشباك حارس الرابطه قبل ان ياتى  الحل (فردياً)من الغانى كوفى والذى سدد ركلة حره بطريقة مميزه على شمال  الحارس هدف مريخى اول 
 *وإستطاع الرابطه كوستى ان يُحرز هدف التعادل من  مخالفه خارج منطقة الجزاء على الجهه الشماليه الغربيه للملعب نفذها اللاعب  مباشره فى المرمى وسط سوء للتمركز من الحارس جمال سالم وخط الدفاع الاحمر
 *ومن خلال هذا الشوط إنحصر اللعب فى منطقة المناوره والتى اجاد فيها علاء  يوسف وراجى عبدالعاطى من المريخ بالإضافه للثنائى الطاهر الحاج ومرتضى كبير  من الرابطه كوستى
 *فى الشوط الثانى تغيير اداء المريخ للافضل بفضل  التحركات الخطيره للاعب عنكبة والذى ارهق دفاع الذئاب بتحركاته المزعجه  وسرعته الكبيره وفتح جبهه هجوميه رائعه على الجهه اليسرى لدفاع الرابطه
 *ليتواصل الاداء المريخ ومن إحدى الهجمات يخطف عنكبة كرة قصيرة عائده  للحارس ويرواغه ويلعب الكرة فى المرمى الخالى هدف مريخى ثانى اشعل المدرجات  وصعب من مهمة الذئاب
 *ويُجرى بعدها المدرب تغييراً قضى بدخول ضفر  وخروج الباشا وعودة رمضان عجب لوسط الملعب لتزداد حيوية الهجمات الحمراء  بفضل تحركات الثلاثى راجى ورمضان عجب وعلاء الدين يوسف
 *كما أتاح  الجهاز الفنى الفرصه للمهاجم عبدو جابر بديلاً (لنجم المباراة)عنكبة وبمجرد  دخوله إنفرد بحارس المرمى ويتعرض للعرقلة لم يتوانى الحكم فى إحتساب ركلة  جزاء للمريخ احرز منها الكينى وانغا الهدف الثالث للفريق
 *ليتواصل  الاداء سجالاً بين الفريقين قبل ان يُعلن الحكم عن نهاية المباراة بفوز  المريخ بثلاثيه مقابل هدف واضعاً اول ثلاثة نقاط فى رصيده
 *ومن خلال  مجريات المباراة لم يكن المريخ سيئاً ولم يصل كذلك لمرحلة التمييز.وتاثر  اداءه بالتغييرات العديده التى حدثت فى التشكيله.ومع إستمرارية الدورى  الممتاز وثبات التشكيله يُمكن ان يظهر شكل الاداء المريخى ويتطور للافضل  باذن الله تعالى
 فى السنتر
 *إفتقد المريخ بالامس لخدمات المهاجم  بكرى المدينه الحاصل على كروت ملونه منذ الموسم الماضى إستدعت توقفه لتصحيح  مساره قبل ان يستانف مشواره مع الفريق
 *الطريف فى الامر ان بعض  الجماهير الزرقاء إستغلت غياب بكرى المدينه للتاكيد بان تسجيله للاحمر لم  يكن صحيحاً لذلك لم يُشارك فى مباراة الامس.
 *هذه الروايات المضحكه  سادتى تُعتبر نتيجة طبيعية للتخدير الذى مارسه الإعلام الهلالى على جماهيره  فى قضية بكرى المدينه طيلة الفترة الماضية
 *ومن يُريد مشاهدة بكرى المدينه بشعار المريخ عليه متابعة الجولات القادمه للاحمر ووقتها سيبتلع كل منافق لسانه
 اخر الكلام
 بكور فى السليم
*

----------


## سوباوى

*صباح الانتصارات كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تشكر تشكر تشكر على المجهود الجميل يااااشعلة المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




 بل لابد لادارة المريخ ان تحمى مدربها الاجنبي من كيد العابثين الذين يريدون ان يتلاعبوا بالقانون ويسيئون استغلاله عبر ضعاف النفوس فى الاجهزة الشرطية ! 



 بالضبط لابد من الحساب أين الفريق طارق من هذا العبث..؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حرو ف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 أندية الممتاز فاتت الحد 

 ×  بلغت الفوضى مداها ومنتهاها وأندية الدرجة الممتازة تبرز أنيابها وتشمر عن  سواعدها لتصارع المؤسسة التي تديرالنشاط الكروي بقوة القانون والدستور  وأعني وأقصد الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني .
 × الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لم يخلق لأجل عيون الدرجة الممتازة وأربابها  أبدا أبدا .
 × الاتحاد العام تمتد سلطاته ومسؤولياته إلى أكثر من خمسين إتحاد محلي وفرعي على مستوى الجمهورية .
 × وما هو عدد الاتحادات التي تنتمي لها أندية الممتاز فهل تتخطى التسعة اتحادات ؟ .
 × صحيح أن الدرجة الممتازة تضم أهم وأفضل الأندية وهي كذلك تضم أهم ناديين  في البلاد المريخ والهلال ولكن كل هذا لا يعطيها الحق في لي ذراع الاتحاد  ومناطحته ومصارعته والوقوف في مواجهته في ندية وتفلت .
 × لأندية الدرجة الممتازة حق ونصيب في كل الأموال التي ترد للاتحاد من النشاط الذي يليها وتكون طرفا فيه .
 × فأموال الرعاية من الشركات والمؤسسات المختلفة وكذلك البث عبر  القنوات  الفضائية المتنوعة هذه أموال فيها نصيب واضح ومحترف به لأندية الدرجة  الممتازة بكل تأكيد .
 ×  ولكن ليس من حق أندية الدرجة الممتازة المطالبة بالمشاركة في التفاوض مع الشركات الراعية أو القنوات الباثة للمباريات .
 × كنا سنحترم أندية الممتاز لو كان طلبها يتعلق بالنسبة التي حددتها لوائح الاتحاد لهم .
 × وهل يريد هولاء الرجال  الذين يمثلون أندية الممتاز أن يشاورهم  الاتحاد  العام في اختياراته للشركات الراعية أو لابد لرجال الاتحاد الرجوع لأندية  الممتاز حتى بعد ذلك يوقع اتفاقاته مع الشركات والقنوات  التي تريد التعامل  معه ؟ 
 × في كل أنحاء العالم وكل لوائح ودساتير الاتحادات الوطنية  تعطي الاتحاد العام الحق في تسويق بطولاته المتنوعة وحصرها أو تعميمها من  دون رجوع لأية جهة .
 × يحق لأندية الدرجة الممتازة وكل الأندية التي تقع تحت ادارته المطالبه بدعمها ومساعدتها ولكن في حدود الإحترام والخضوع .
 × ليس لدينا أي إعتراض في أن تطالب أندية الممتاز بحقوقها كاملة وكذلك  بسرعة التسليم وعدم مماطلة الاتحاد لها حتى لا تتضرر ونحن نعلم مدى عظم  الصرف والإنفاق في الأندية .
 × ولكن يبقى الحديث عن الانسحاب من  البطولة بعد الإسبوع الأول ما هو إلا هراء وكلام فارغ ولا يمكن أن يصدر من  أناس كنا نظن والله أنهم على درجة عالية من الكياسة والفطنة و يحملون  مسئولية وهم نشاط بكل هذه الأهمية .
 × انسحاب الأندية من التنافس ليس  مسئولية الاتحاد ولكن مسئولية دولة بكاملها واتحادات دولية تقوم بحماية  اتحاداتها ودعمها في كل قراراتها  الادارية والفنية .
 × واذا سألنا هذه الأندية المتفلتة ما هي قضيتكم في الأصل ؟
 × فمتى ما تسلم الاتحاد مبالغ تخص البث أو الرعاية من حقكم مطالبته بنصيبكم وبس .
 × ومن ضعف الاتحاد العام المبين هو قبولة وتعامله مع جسم غريب ومريب وغير شرعي يدعى كتلة الممتاز تتكلوا في شنو وعلى منو ؟.
 × لا يعقل أن نكون في بلد وندعي الفهم والتقدم ونتبجح بأننا من علمنا  غيرنا كرة القدم ومدارسها ودروسها ثم ننقلب على أنفسنا في صورة قبيحة لا  تمت للرقي بصلة ولا بالفكر والقيادة بأي شكل من أشكال الإدارية الراشدة  الواعية .
 × لا تربطنا أية علاقات أو مصالح بقادة الاتحاد بل ولا  يعجبنا اسلوبهم في ادارة الكرة ببلادنا ولكن لا يمكن أن نقبل بهذا العبث من  ادارات أندية الدرجة الممتازة وسنظل نرفض كل أشكال الفوضى ورفع الثياب عن  السواعد ونحن في عصر العلم والاتصال المتاح فانتهى عهد الأصوات الهادرة  والأنوف المنتفخة إلى الأبد بإذن الله تعالى .
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
  الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم المبارك نشيد ونبارك للاعب المريخ السابق  والأهلي شندي الحالي النيجري الأصل كلاتشي إشهاره إسلامه ونسأل الله أن  يوفقه في تأدية فروضه وسننه ومستحباته وهذا الأمر يحسب لأهل الرياضة وللذين  أعانوه وهدوه وأرشدوه للصراط المستقيم والعزة لله ورسوله محمد وللإسلام  والمسلمين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق عبد المالك

المريخ يتجاوز مطب الرابطة..!!انطلق  قطار المريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بلقاء ناري وقوي امام الرابطة كوستي  الفريق المتميز والقوي والذي اثبت خلال مباراة الامس امام المريخ ان تألقه  في الموسم الماضي وحصوله علي المركز الخامس لم يكن صدفة او ضربة حظ.
دخل  المريخ للقاء بتشكيلة حدثت فيها عدة تغيرات كانت مفاجئة من واقع ان المريخ  ظل يلعب مؤخرا بتشكيلة فيها جانب كبير في ثبات بعض الاسماء خصوصا في دفاع  الفريق الذي شهد دخول الريح علي الذي كان غير اساسي في كل المباريات التي  خاضها الزعيم خلال الفترة الاعدادية وكذلك دخول الغاني كوفي والمهاجم محمد  عبدالمنعم عنكبة كل هذه الإضافات علي التشكيلة المريخية زج بها غارزيتو مع  انها كانت بعيدة كليا عن اللعب بشكل اساسي خصوصا الريح علي الذي حل في مكان  علي جعفر وكوفي الذي عوض بدوره غياب الغاني اوكرا وعنكبة الذي حل في مكان  بكري المدينة الموقوف منذ نهاية الموسم الماضي بسبب نيله لثلاث بطاقات  صفراء.
اتت تشكيلة الفرنسي علي النحو التالي ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ، ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺢ ﻋﻠﻲ ، ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ،
ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ، ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ الذي اصيب في بداية اللقاء ليحل محله ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ، ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ، ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ، ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ،كوفي،الن وانغا،وعنكبة في المقدمة الهجومية التي غاب عنها المدينة بداعي الايقاف.
المريخ  استطاع تحريك النتيجة في وقت مبكر من خلال كرة ثابتة ابدع المحترف الغاني  كوفي في اسكانها لشباك حارس الرابطة المتألق قدلي الذي عجز تماما في صد كرة  الغاني معلنا عن اول اهدافه مع المريخ هذا الموسم،لكن علي الرغم من تحريك  النتيجة مبكرا من قبل لاعبي المريخ غاب الاداء بشكل ثابت فنيا من جانب  الفرقة المريخية التي تراجع مردودها فاسحا المجال لعودة الرابطة لأجواء  المباراة عبر اكثر من فرصة شكلت خطورة كبيرة علي مرمي جمال سالم الذي لم  تسلم شباكه من الاهتزاز في الدقيقة30من عمر الشوط الاول الذي استطاعت  الرابطة فيه ان تعود للمباراة من بعيد بعد ان فرضت سيطرتها لفترات طويلة من  زمن شوط المباراة الاول الذي شهد تراجع مريخي اعاد للأزهان التراجع الكبير  الذي حدث في بداية الشوط الثاني لقمة درع الإستقلال امام الهلال وبذات  الطريقة سمح لاعبي المريخ للفريق المنافس العودة للمباراة التي انتهي شوطها  الاول تعادليا بهدف لكل فريق.
في  الشوط الثاني لعب المريخ ورقة الهجوم الكلي ليستطيع بعد ثماني دقائق من  انطلاقة شوط المباراة الثاني احراز هدف ثاني عبر نجمه عنكبة من كرة سقطت من  بين احضان حارس الرابطة الذي كان تألقه في المباراة حاضرا بقوة في عدة  طلعات هجومية قادها لاعبي المريخ في مطلع الشوط الثاني الذي اتي فيه هدف  عنكبة ليتنفس جميع من في الملعب الصعداء علي الرغم من ان المريخ زار شباك  منافسه مرة اخري في وقت مبكر الا انه لم يستسلم وقاد عدة هجمات خطيرة بحق  علي مرمي اليوغندي الذي تعرض لإختبارات ساخنة امام الرابطة كوستي الذي كان  تألقه في هذه المباراة منطقيا فهو فريق يلعب كرة ممرحلة ولديه مجموعة  متميزة من اللاعيبين استطاعو ان يشكلو مطب حقيقي لفريق المريخ في اولي  مبارياته الدورية التي استطاع ان يحسمها بعد اداء فيه الكثير من الهنات  التي ظهرت مبكرا من خلال غياب عناصر مؤثرة ظل الفريق يعتمد عليها بشكل  اساسي لكنها في مباراة الذئاب غابت دفعة واحدة فغياب نجوم مثل اوكرا  وجايسون سالمون والمدينة والمصري ايمن سعيد كان له اكثر من انعكاس سلبي علي  التشكيلة الحمراء ومردود الفريق الذي استقبلت تشكيلته ثلاث عناصر جديدة في  ظل غياب مؤثر لبعض العناصر خصوصا النيجيري جايسون المتأثر بإصابته في  مباراة القمة الاخيرة.
نعود  للمباراة التي اجري فيها الفرنسي تعدلين قضيا بدخول ضفر بديلا للباشا  وكذلك دفع غارزيتو بعبدو جابر بديلا للغاني كوفي ليواصل الفرنسي بحثه عن  تأمين النتيجة التي كانت غير مطمئنة من واقع المستوي القوي للرابطة التي  شكلت بتألقها مطب كبير امام الفريق الاحمر الذي استطاع ان يحرز ثالث  الاهداف لتتنفس جماهيره الصعداء بعد ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع البديل عبدو جابر  استطاع الكيني اسكانها للشباك معلنا عن اول انتصار مريخي في دوري2015 بعد  مباراة حبست الانفاس وكانت بها الكثير من المفاجآت خصوصا حول التشكيلة  المريخية التي خاضت المباراة.
وهج احمر:
غاب  تراوري و اوكرا وجايسون والمدينة وايمن سعيد واستطاع المريخ دك حصون خصمه  بثلاثية نارية ضمنت له اول ثلاث نقاط في مسيرة بحثه عن التتويج المحلي هذا  العام.
رغم  المفاجاة غير المتوقعة حول خيارات غارزيتو الفنية إلا انها صنعت الفارق  واستطاعت ان تضع بصمتها بشكل لافت خلال المباراة التي احرز فيها الغاني  اجمل الاهداف وكان عنكبة في الموعد بعد ان احرز هدف المريخ الثاني واستطاع  فوق ذلك ان يتوج نفسه نجما للمباراة بعد ان لعب واحدة من اجمل مبارياته مع  الفرقة المريخية منذ قدومه من الخرطوم الوطني.
تحرك  عنكبة بقوة في المقدمة الحمراء وشكلت انطلاقته خطورة كبيرة علي دفاعات  الرابطة وكان نجما بحق للمباراة بعد ان نال ثقة الفرنسي في اولي مباريات  المريخ الدورية.
طالبنا  من قبل بثبات تشكيلة الفريق قبل الدخول لمعمعة التنافس لكن يبدو اننا  سنكون مع رحلات متواصلة من عمليات تجريب التشكيل وتعديله الذي ان ان استمر  في قادم المباريات سيشكل بكل تأكيد خطورة كبيرة علي مستوي وشكل الفريق  المقبل علي مباريات اكثر ما تتطلبه ثبات فني وهذا الثبات لن يحدث طالما  اننا نجد انفسنا في كل مباراة بتشكيل جديد فنحن لو عذرنا الفرنسي في غياب  كل من جايسون والمدينة فكيف لنا ان نعذره بإخراجه لمدافع كعلي جعفر ظل  اساسيا طوال المباريات السابقة وحتي غياب الغاني اوكرا غير مبرر حتي  اللحظة.
علي  غارزيتو ان يعي جيدا ان فرق الدوري الممتاز تطورت وما عادت تلعب للخروج  بأقل الخسائر لهذا ندعو الفرنسي لترك التجريب المفاجئ في بعض الخانات  المؤثرة.
مباراة الرابطة مرت بسلام وعلي غارزيتو ان يعيد حسباته جيدا في مقبل المباريات التي لن تقل ابدا في صعوبتها عن مباراة الرابطة.
طال  غياب المصري وكذلك تراوري المتواجد مع منتخب بلاده هذه الايام ونتمني ان  نسمع جديد حول غياب المصري بداعي الاصابة التي نتمني ان يتجاوزها اللاعب  بصورة عاجلة حتي يستطيع اللحاق بمباريات الفريق خصوصا مباراة التنزاني.
عودة تراوري تبدو وشيكة ان خرج المنتخب المالي امام غينيا في ثالث مبارياته مساء اليوم.
رغم  الغيابات المريخ بمن حضر هذه المقولة تنطبق تماما علي دكة بدلاء الفرقة  المريخية التي اثبتت خلال مباراة اليوم انها في الموعد متي ما احتاج الفريق  الي احد عناصرها.
الزعيم  في السليم حتي الان ونتمني من الخواجة تثبيت تشكيلة واضحة المعالم ومافي  وقت للتعديل والتجريب لان القادم سيكون اصعب محليا وقاريا.


*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


بروح رياضية
عمرعطية
درع الإستقلال ....ستة أشهر لكل فريق

*كثر الحديث في الأيام الماضية عن  درع الإستقلال الذي ناله فريق الهلال عن طريق القرعة بعد إنتهاء المباراة  بالتعادل الإيجابي هدف لكل فريق ..
*إجتهد الإعلام الهلالي في نسج القصص والحكايات عن البطولة الوهمية التي أحرزها الفريق وتصدرت المانشيتات والأعمده الصحف الزرقاء ..
*الحقيقة الغائبة عن الأهله أن القرعة منحت الفريق الدرع لسته أشهر فقط  وبعدها يتحول الي القلعة الحمراء وهو عرف كان معمول به في مبارا يات درع  الإنقاذ والتي أقيمت لعدة سنوات ..
*في إجتماع اللجنة المنظمة قبل يوم من اللقاء تم إخطار الفريقين بانه عند  إنتهاء المباراة بالتعادل لن يكون هناك زمن إضافي او ركلات ترجيحية وإنما  سيحسم الأمر بالقرعة والتي ستحدد الفريق الذي سينال الدرع لاول سته أشهر  وقد كان ..
* تم تجهيز ستين ميدالية لكل فريق ..أي ان لاعبي الهلال لم ينالو ميداليات  ذهبية وأن لاعبي المريخ لم ينالوا ميداليات فضية وإنما تسلم لاعبو الفريقين  ميداليات ذهبية ..
* القائمون علي أمر مراسم حفل التتويج لم يوضحوا الحقائق حول هذا الأمر حتي  مقدم البرنامج أصبح يمجد في الهلال ويبالغ في المدح والثناء رغم أن الدرع  لم يملكه الفريق نهائيا وإنما سيتحول بعد ستة أشهر الي خزينة المريخ ..
*نعرف أسباب الفرح الهستيري للأهلة بعد أن إبتسمت لهم قرعة درع الإستقلال  لأن الفريق محروم من جلب البطولات الخارجية ولم يفتح الله عليهم بإي إنجاز  خارجي طوال ثمانين عاما خلت ..
*إنضم مدرب الهلال باتريك الي قائمة مروجي الأكاذيب بأنه قد حقق بطولة السوبر السوداني وكتب ذلك علي حسابه علي موقع تويتر ..
*من أين أتي المدرب بهذه المعلومه ؟؟وهل كان لايدري مناسبة إقامة المباراة ؟؟وهل تسلم كأسا بعد إعلان القرعة ؟؟..
*نجح المريخ في مسعاه بافراح عامة الشعب السوداني بنيل مجموعة من الكوؤس  المحمولة جوا وأخرها العام الماضي بالحصول علي كأس سيكافا التي إقيمت  برواندا ..
*نرجو من إعلام الهلال توضيح الحقائق كاملة وليس تزييف الوقائع والأحداث  وحث اللاعبين علي الإجتهاد المثابرة لتحقيق حلم جماهيرهم بالحصول علي بطولة  خارجية ..
*لماذا التقليل من شأن المريخ؟ ووصف هدف علاء يوسف بأنه صدفه؟ وان هدف كيبي  من الأهداف العالمية رغم أن الأحمر كان هو الأفضل والأحسن في جزء كبير من  فترات المباراة .
*جانب الزميل معتصم محمود التوفيق وهو يذكر أن اللاعب بكري المدينة أضاع  فرصا سهلة لايضيعها مهاجم مبتدئ وأنه لو وجدها مهاجم أخر لخرج الهلال  بهزيمة ثقيلة ..
*قال المعتصم إن جماهير الهلال أصبحت سعيده بعد ضياع تلك الأهداف وأن اللاعب سيخدم الأزرق كثيرا بتواجده في الكشوفات الحمراء..
*كل من تابع اللقاء شاهد علي المستوي المميز الذي ظهر به اللاعب بكري وكيف  أنه قد سبب خطورة كبيرة علي دفاع فريقه السابق لدرجة أن مشادة كلامية حدثت  بين اللاعبين سيف مساوي وأتير توماس ..
*عندما يستلم المدينة الكرة ترتجف المدرجات الزرقاء قبل لاعبي الهلال وقد  فشلت كل المحاولات لإيقاف خطورته ولم يحالفه الحظ للوصول الي الشباك  الزرقاء عدة مرات..
*نتوقع أن يقدم اللاعب عصارة فنه وإبداعه محليا وافريقيا مع فريقه الجديد  وهو اللاعب الذي يمتلك مقومات المهاجم الخطير والسريع والذي يحدث الفارق في  لمح البصر
*قمت بصياغة هذه الحروف قبل إنطلاقة مباراة المريخ والرابطة كوستي ضمن  جولات الفريقين في الممتاز وأتوقعها ثلاثية من نصيب بكري المدينة ووانغا  والغاني أوكرا
.
وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا



بالغته يا عطيه نص عمودو من عمود مزمل بتاع امس ؟!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ
ﻣﺤﻤﻮﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺬﺍﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ

ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻦ ﻧﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻣﺎﺩﺍﻡ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
ﻭﻟﻌﺒﻮﺍ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﻨﺘﻈﺮﺓ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺑﻬﻢ
ﺑﺲ ﻫﻢ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺒﻮﺵ
ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﺧﺬﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻔﻠﻮﺍ
ﺩﻩ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻝ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ
ﻓﻲ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﺣﻤﺎﻝ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺩﻱ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ
ﺑﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺑﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺩﻩ ﻣﻘﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻻ ﺷﻨﻮ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻘﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻐﻠﻮﺏ
ﺍﻭﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﺏ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺣﺎ ﺗﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻤﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺬﺏ ﻋﻴﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﺩﻱ ﻟﻮ ﻛﻮﺭﻛﻮ ﻟﻠﻨﺠﺪﺓ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺎﻳﺠﻴﻬﻢ ﺯﻭﻝ
ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ ﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﺻﺢ ﺻﺢ
ﻧﻤﺮ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺩﻱ ﺍﻻ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﻘﻮﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻘﺎﻟﺔ
ﺍﻟﻘﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺸﻴﻠﻬﺎ
ﺑﺎﺗﺮﻳﻚ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻐﺮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺕ ( ﺗﻮﺗﺮ )
ﺗﻮﻳﺘﺮ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ
ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﺣﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ
ﻓﻮﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻲ ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ
ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﻋﻤﻮﺩ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﺩﺭﻳﺲ ﺣﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻧﺎﺭ
ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻻﺑﻲ ﺣﺎ ﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻏﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺑﻴﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺨﺎﻑ ﻣﻨﻮ ﺑﻜﺘﻠﻚ
ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺑﻴﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺨﺎﻑ ﻣﻨﻮ ﺑﻐﻠﺒﻚ
ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺩﻩ ﺑﺨﺎﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﻮﺕ
ﺯﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﺤﺒﻮﺍ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﻮﺕ
ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺎﺷﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻳﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﺑﺎﻳﺐ
ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺛﻌﺎﺑﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻠﺪﻭﻍ ﻣﻠﺪﻭﻍ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ
ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺣﺎﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻋﺔ
ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﻋﺔ
ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﺛﺒﺘﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ
ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺠﺎ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻋﺠﻮﺑﺔ
ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﻛﺮﺍﻣﺔ
ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺣﺎ ﻳﻼﻗﻮﻩ
ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﻜﺘﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ
ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻔﺎﺀ
ﻻﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﻣﺔ ﻟﻼﻗﻮﻯ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﻣﺔ ﻟﻠﺸﻨﺪﺍﻭﻳﺔ
ﻓﻲ ﺣﻆ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻮﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺪﻩ
ﻟﻢ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﻨﻄﺎﺭ ﺷﻄﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻦ ﺷﻄﺎﺭﺓ
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺧﺼﻤﻪ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻃﻨﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺭﺓ
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻆ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻴﺒﻬﻢ
ﺍﻓﻠﺘﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺗﺴﻴﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﺒﺎﻥ
ﻭﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﺍﻥ
ﻭﻳﺴﺘﺪﻓﺄ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺩﺍﻥ
ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺿﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻤﺲ ﻓﺮﺹ ﻣﻀﻤﻮﻧﺔ
ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﻓﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﺤﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ
ﻓﻠﻘﺪ ﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺗﻮﻗﻌﺖ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺼﺼﺔ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ
ﻭﻛﺎﺩ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺸﻠﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻮﺍﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﺗﻔﺤﻴﻄﺎ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ
ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺷﻮﺍﺭﻉ ﻟﻠﺘﻔﺤﻴﻂ ﻫﻲ ﺷﻮﺍﺭﻉ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻭﻋﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺣﺎ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻜﻢ
ﻭﺑﺮﺿﻲ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﺣﺎ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻜﻢ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺘﻮﺍ ﻛﻠﻜﻢ
ﺍﻧﻄﻠﻘﺖ ﻗﺎﺫﻓﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺗﻴﻮﺷﺔ
ﻓﺪﻛﺖ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺸﺔ
ﻭﻟﻮﻻ ﺍﻟﺰﺧﻢ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻲ
ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺤﻴﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻤﻲ
ﻭﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
ﻟﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﺿﺎﺋﻌﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻏﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﺎﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﺧﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺑﻼ ﻣﺜﻴﻞ
ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻰ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ
ﻓﻠﻘﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺭﺻﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﺔ
ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺭﺃﻳﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺴﺘﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﺔ
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎ ﺟﺪﺍ
ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻬﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﺨﺴﺮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ .
ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ
ﻟﻘﻄﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﻟﻘﻄﺔ ﻝ (ﻋﻨﻘﺮﺓ ) ﻣﺸﺎﻫﺪ
ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺭﺿﻴﻨﺎ
ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺟﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺴﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﺠﺰﻫﻢ ﺑﺎﺋﻨﺎ
ﺍﻓﺘﻘﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺮﻱ ﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻭﺍﻓﺘﻘﺪﻧﺎ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻋﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﺍﺭﺉ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﻛﺎﻟﻘﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻠﻮﺏ
ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﻋﻜﺴﻴﺔ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻮ ﻧﻔﺨﻬﺎ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﻟﺨﺮﺝ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﻗﻒ
ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﺔ ﺩﻱ ﻻ ﺍﻇﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
ﺍﻻ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻭﻛﻠﺖ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻠﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻭﻧﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ
ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻓﺎﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻳﻄﻮﻝ
ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﻣﻨﺎﻇﺮﺓ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﺍﻇﻦ ﺟﺎﺯﻣﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻻ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ ﻛﻨﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺑﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻭﺁﻟﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ
ﻣﺎ ﻋﺪﺍ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ
ﻓﺎﻥ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻆ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﺔ
ﻓﻨﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺩﺭﻉ ﺍﻻﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﻟﻠﺴﺘﺔ ﺷﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺭﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺯﺟﺎﺝ ﻓﺎﻭﻉ ﻳﺘﺒﺎﻉ
ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﻠﺴﺘﺔ ﺍﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻘﺰﺍﺯ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻘﻌﺪ
ﻭﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻗﻮﻯ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ .
ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﺩﺭﺍﻛﻪ
ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﺯﻟﻴﺔ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أول فوز.. بنصف القيمة			 				 		 					      	 		

* حقق  المريخ مراده من لقاء الأمس، وافتتح  رصيده في بنك الدوري بأول ثلاث نقاط  أمام خصمٍ محترم، تعود أن ينافح  الفرقة الحمراء ويقاسمها الندية حتى عندما  ينازلها في الرد كاسل.
* في  الدور الأول لدوري الموسم السابق عانى  المريخ الأمرين أمام الرابطة قبل أن  يهزمها برباعية، لم تعبر عن مجريات  المباراة، لأن الأحمر تقدم بهدف وحيد  حتى ما قبل نهاية المباراة بعشر  دقائق تقريباً. 
* في الدور الثاني للدوري تسبب تعثر المريخ بالتعادل مع الرابطة بكوستي في تحويل لقب الممتاز للهلال.
* عندما  علمت بالتوليفة التي سيخوض بها المريخ  المباراة توقعت أن يلاقي الأحمر  عنتاً في الفوز، لأن التشكيلة خلت من  مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين الأساسيين.
* غاب  بكري المدينة بسبب عقوبة مرحلة من  الموسم الماضي، واستمر غياب تراوري  الموجود في غينيا الاستوائية، فتأثر خط  الهجوم سلباً بغياب المهاجمين  الأساسيين.
* كذلك احتجب أيمن سعيد الموجود في رحلة علاجية  بمصر، وفضل غارزيتو إراحة أوكراه العائد من إصابة مؤثرة، وحجب النيجيري  جابسون سلمون عن المشاركة فتأثر أداء خط المناورة أيضاً.
* مع  ذلك بكر المريخ بالهدف الأول بتسديدة  ماكرة من الغاني كوفي في مطلع  المباراة، وتوقعنا أن يريح الهدف أعصاب  لاعبي المريخ، ويدفعهم إلى الإجادة،  لكنهم مارسوا تراخياً غير مبرر،  وقدموا كرة قدم رتيبة، بتحضير طويلٍ وممل،  وانعدام تام للحركة من دون كرة،  وإفراط في التمرير الطويل على رؤوس  المدافعين.
* نتاجاً  لكل ما ذكرنا أخفق المريخ في تعزيز  النتيجة، بل فشل في تشكيل أي خطورة  تذكر على مرمى حارس الرابطة عبد  العزيز، باستثناء فرصة واحدة أهدرها عنكبة  بالتسرع في التسديد، حتى فاجأت  الذئاب المريخاب بهدف جميل، نتج من ضربة  ثابتة، ولجت الشباك في لحظة شرود  ذهني من الحارس جمال سالم.
* لم  تكن الكرة صعبة، لأنها سددت في زاوية  ضيقة (بالقرب من راية الكورنر)، ومع  ذلك تابعها جمال سالم بعينيه من دون  أن يلحق بها، ولم يتكرم أي مدافع  باعتراض التسديدة، فسكنت الشباك.
* انتهت  الحصة الأولى بلا إجادة مريخية لأن  الفريق افتقر إلى التجانس، وأكثر من  التمرير الطولي، ولم يبذل اللاعبون أي  جهد للحركة بلا كرة، وتفننوا في  مرحجة الكرة بالعرض معظم أوقات الحصة  المذكورة.
* غابت  فعالية الطرفين بسلبية الباشا ووانغا،  وتسرع وضعف مشاركة لاعبي الطرفين في  الطلعات الهجومية، والتراجع الجماعي  للاعبي الرابطة عند فقدان الكرة، فقلت  فعالية المريخ الهجومية.
* اجتهد  عنكبة لإقناع مدربه بأحقيته في  المشاركة أساسياً، فتسبب حماسه الزائد في  إهدار فرصة سهلة أثارت عليه سخط  المتعجلين وهواة شتم اللاعبين، لكنه أفلح  في انتزاع تصفيقهم في الحصة  الثانية، وتسبب في الهدف الثاني، وتغاضى الحكم  (العجيب) عن ركلة جزاء أوضح  من الشمس ارتكبت مع عنكبة، فأخرجها قاضي الجولة  من الصندوق ووضعها خارجه  وسط دهشة لاعبي المريخ وسخط مشجعيه.
* في  خواتيم المباراة احتسب قاضي الجولة ركلة  جزاء للمريخ، متأثراً بإحساسه  الداخلي بأنه ظلم الأحمر بعدم احتساب  المخالفة الأولى، فأفلح وانغا في  استثمارها لرفع النتيجة إلى الرقم ثلاثة.
* قدم  عنكبة مباراة كبيرة، واستمر عطاء علاء  الدين المميز، وقدم مباراة أخرى  جميلة، تضاف إلى رصيد التوهج الذي بدأ به  هذا فييرا الموسم الحالي.
* في  خط الدفاع قدم الريح علي مباراة جيدة،  شابها بعض التوتر بسبب الابتعاد عن  أجواء المباريات التنافسية، وكان أمير  كمال هادئاً وواثقاً من نفسه  كالعادة، ولعب بطريقة السهل الممتنع، ليؤكد  مرةً أخرى أنه أحد أفضل مدافعي  السودان حالياً، إن لم يكن الأفضل على  الإطلاق.
* ذهبت جائزة رجل المباراة إلى عنكبة لأنه أثر على النتيجة.
* لكنني  أعتقد أن راجي عبد العاطي كان الأميز  بين لاعبي الفريقين، لأنه تحرك في كل  أرجاء الملعب، وبرع في صناعة اللعب،  ودافع بصرامة وهاجم بقوة.
* أسوأ  ما شاب أداء المريخ بالأمس ضعف حركة  اللاعبين من دون كرة، وكثرة التحضير  في الوسط والخط الخلفي، والإفراط في  إرجاع الكرات إلى الوراء، علاوةً على  إهدار عدد من الفرص السهلة في الحصة  الثانية.
* انفرد  عنكبة وأضاع.. وانفرد رمضان وفشل في  التسجيل، وانفرد وانغاً وفشل في هز  الشباك، وحصل رمضان على كرة سهلة في  مواجهة المرمى فسدد بين يدي الحارس،  وانفرد عنكبة وفضل التمرير لوانغا  بدلاً من التسديد في المرمى المكشوف.
* نتوقع  من غارزيتو أن يراجع أداء فريقه في  اللقاء المقبل، ويحض ثلاثي المقدمة على  التحرك من دون كرة، بدلاً من  الاكتفاء بالوقوف في أحضان المدافعين كما  فعلوا بالأمس.
* فاز  المريخ لكنه لم يلعب بالإجادة المتوقعة،  ونظن أنه تأثر سلباً بالغيابات  الكثيرة لأساسييه، وبالجهد الكبير الذي  بذله لاعبوه في مباراة القمة.
* ننتظر الأفضل في مقبل المباريات.
آخر الحقائق
* كاد الحكم كمال شانتير أن يفسد المباراة، بقراراته المتحاملة على المريخ.
* فوت الحكم مخالفات لا تفوت على أعمى، ورفض احتساب ركلة جزاء أوضح من الشمس ارتكبت مع عنكبة.
* أصر على إخراج الكرة من منطقة الجزاء وحولها إلى ركلة حرة مباشرة بقوة عين أثارت غضب أنصار المريخ فهتفوا ضده بقوة.
* في أول مباراتين للمريخ في الموسم الجديد تحامل الحكام على الفرقة الحمراء، ورفضوا احتساب ركلتي جزاء بقوة عين غريبة وعجيبة.
* الطريقة التي أدى بها الباشا مباراة الأمس ستعيده إلى دكة الاحتياط بسرعة البرق.
* قائد الفريق في النازل.. مطلوب منه أن يراجع مستواه بسرعة.
* لا دافع ولا هاجم ولا صنع ولا هدّف، وخرج نظيفاً كما دخل.
* في المقابل قدم الغاني كوفي نفسه بصورة جيدة، وأفلح في تسجيل أول أهداف فريقه في دوري 2015!
* أفضل ما يميزه جودة تنفيذه للركنيات والضربات الثابتة.
* سجل هدفاً جميلاً، لكنه أكثر من إعادة الكرات للوراء في الحصة الثانية.
* تمنينا أوكراه الموهوب، لكن مدربه فضل إراحته خوفاً عليه من تجدد الإصابة.
* فييرا معلم.. (يقلع ويصنع ويصقع).
* في الحصة الثانية أهدى علاء الدين وانغا تمريرة معلمين، وضعه بها في مواجهة مرمى الرابطة، لكن الأخير فشل في تحويلها إلى هدف.
* تفهمنا مبررات عدم إشراك جابسون سلمون في لقاء الأمس، لأن المريخ لعب في إستاده، ولم يكن بحاجة إلى إشراك لاعبي محور في المباراة.
* فقد المريخ مصعب مبكراً بسبب الإصابة، كما افتقد تراوري وأوكراه وأيمن وبلة والعقرب لأسباب مختلفة.
* راجي أفضل لاعبي المريخ في لقاء الأمس.
* الفرجة على لمسات أمير الحسن متعة.
* صرامة ممزوجة بالهدوء في مواجهة المهاجمين، وحسن تصرف وسرعة انقضاض وإجادة مذهلة للتمرير.
* بسم الله ما شاء الله يا أمير.
* راجي يستحق حافز إجادة.. ورمضان متأثر بالإصابة.
* فوز عنكبة بجائزة نجم المباراة أكد صحة مقولة لكل مجتهدٍ نصيب.
* بدأ  مهتزاً وأهدر فرصة سهلة أثارت عليه سخط  المتعجلين، لكنه أفلح في إقناعهم  وأجبرهم على التصفيق له بحرارة عندما تم  استبداله بعبده جابر.
* النتيجة مرضية.. والعرض بدرجة (مقبول).
* البدايات دائماً صعبة.
* افتتاحية مباركة.. بثلاث نقاط وثلاثة أهداف.
* اليوم ستتحول الأنظار إلى دار جعل لمتابعة لقاء النمور مع الهلال!
* الأزرق في كمين الأرسنال، فهل يعينه حظه اليوم مثلما أنجاه من فك الزعيم في لقاء درع الاستقلال؟
* خرج الأهلة من لقاء القمة وهم يرددون عبارة (العين صابتني ورب العرش نجاني)!
* لولا عناد الحظ لعنكبة وتأخر بكري في التسديد لحدثت الشقلبة والعقربة، ولاشتعلت النيران في ديار بني زرقان.
* الوصيف جاييكم (دايخ ومدردق) يا نمور!!
* سعدنا بنبأ إسلام كليتشي.
* آخر خبر: نتوقع من الأباتشي أن (يقيم الحد) على شباك مكسيم بيرغر!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجازفة ومرت			 				 		 					      	 		

 
* بينما  كانت جماهير المريخ تنتظر مشاهدة  فريقها أمام الرابطة أمس بتشكيلة مباراة  القمة الأخيرة، فاجأ الجهاز الفني  للمريخ الجماهير بتشكيلة غابت عنها  الكثير من العناصر التي كانت قد بدأت  لقاء القمة.
* نجوم  القمة سلمون واوكرا وبلة جابر وعلي  جعفر كلهم جلسوا خارج الميدان كما تم  ابعاد بكري المدينة لدواعي الإيقاف  كما قيل.. وفوق ذلك اصيب مصعب بشد عضلي  بعد 4 دقائق من بداية المباراة  ليدخل علي جعفر في وظيفة الطرف الأيسر.    
* فقد  المريخ أمس 6 لاعبين كانوا قد بدأوا  مباراة القمة، ليشارك الريح علي وكوفي  والباشا وعنكبة من البداية ومع كل  هذا التغيير الجذري في التشكيلة كان من  الطبيعي أن يختفي المظهر الجميل  للفريق في مباراة القمة..
* وعلى  الرغم من أن فريق الرابطة لعب بحذر  دفاعي شديد.. لم نشهد ضغطاً من جانب  المريخ حيث كثر التحضير الرتيب الممل  في الوسط.. وأفرط دفاع المريخ في  تبادل الكرة فيما بينه ومع الحارس جمال  بصورة تثير الغيظ خاصة من جانب  الريح علي الذي ظهر مضطرباً وفاقداً حيويته  وحماسه المعروف.. ويبدو إن عقله  لا زال مع مفاجأة عودته من الدوحة عريساً  بعد أن سافر عازباً للمعسكر  الإعدادي!
* كما  أن خط هجوم المريخ الذي لعب فيه وانغا  كمتوسط هجوم وعنكبة والباشا من  الجناحين كان سيئاً خاصة الباشا الذي فقد  70% من أراضيه القديمة!
* إشراك  رمضان في طرف الدفاع الأيمن أفقد  المريخ جهوده كلاعب هجومي، وفي نفس الوقت  أضعف طرف الدفاع الأيمن بدليل إن  رمضان تسبب في هدف التعادل للرابطة في  الشوط الأول بالمخالفة التي  ارتكبها جوار راية الكورنر ونفذت مباشرة في  المرمى وسط زحام المدافعين  جوار القائم مما منع جمال من الرؤية.. كما لا  نعفي جمال سالم من هذا الهدف  الفضيحة..!
* لم يتحسن الحال إلا بعد دخول ضفر في طرف الدفاع وتقديم رمضان للهجوم.. والأمر لم يكن يحتاج للتجريب.. فينك إنت يا محسن؟!
* نرجو  ألا يكون الغرور قد دب في أوصال الحارس  الأوغندي الشاب ليرغمنا على  المطالبة بمعاقبته بإجلاسه على الكنبة في  المباراة القادمة واشراك المعز  محجوب.. 
* عنكبة  كان سيئاً في الحصة الأولى وأهدر فرصة  انفرادية بسذاجة من الكرة التي  قشرها له راجي داخل الصندوق وهو قادماً من  الجناح.. ولكنه تحسن في الحصة  الثانية وقدم فواصلاً أطربت الجمهور..  ومنحته نجومية المباراة والتي ربما  كان يستحقها حارس الرابطة عبدالعزيز  بابعاده لكرات خطيرة كانت في طريقها  للمرمى من الزوايا..
* التحكيم  كالعادة كان سيئاً وقد ثار الاستاد  كله عندما تعرض عنكبة للإعاقة داخل  منطقة الجزاء.. وهرول الحكم ليحتسبها  خارج منطقة الجزاء..!
* وكم  كان غريباً أن يتجاهل الحكم ترويض ليبرو  الرابطة للكرة بيده والتي أرسلها  جمال سالم طويلة.. ويتجاهل الحكم بعد  دقيقة حالة أخرى شبيهة من الطاهر  الحاج.. وربما يحتاج هذا الحكم لكشف نظر  إن لم يكن خائفاً من ناس صلاح  والنجومي!
* محمد  موسى على الأرض طالباً العلاج.. وبعد  أن ينهض بعد حوالي دقيقتين ويخرج من  الملعب مستغرقاً دقيقة ونصف، يشير  الحكم الرابع لدقيقتين زمن ضائع من الشوط  الأول وما أن يستأنف اللعب ويقود  المريخ هجمة يصفر الحكم معلناً نهاية  الشوط الأول.. ليذهب له أحد أفراد  الجهاز الفني بالمريخ مندهشاً ومحتجاً!!
* حكام صلاح والنجومي كرهونا الكورة.. وحسبك الله يا مريخ.
* تبقى أسبوعان فقط على مباراة عزام ولا زالت التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ مجهولة.. خذ حذرك يا غارزيتو..

زمن إضافي * خلافات حادة في الاتحاد العام بسبب موضوع البث الذي تحول إلى أزمة مزمنة.. لأن القنوات الناقلة لا تلتزم بالاتفاق المالي..
* من قبل فشلت قناة قوون في تنفيذ الإلتزام المالي فتم سحب النقل الحصري عنها..
* وفي الموسم الأخير فشلت قناة النيلين المنبثقة من التلفزيون القومي في الإيفاء بالإلتزام المالي فتوقف البث وسط أزمة كبرى..
* وشركة سوداني الراعية تشترط البث التلفزيوني لتسليم حق الرعاية..
ومعها الحق إذا كان الشرط مكتوباً في عقد الرعاية..
* والأندية رافضة لرعاية سوداني في الموسم الجديد مالم تسدد المتأخرات!
* لا  توجد أي جهات تفكر في رعاية الدوري  السوداني، لأنه لا يحقق لها فوائد  تجارية لضعف الإعلان.. وشركة سوداني  أشبه بالمضحية وهي ترعى الدوري  السوداني..
* قناة  قوون ضعيفة الإمكانيات فإذا لعب فريقي  القمة في توقيت واحد لا تستطيع  القناة إلا نقل مباراة واحدة.. وهذا لن  يرضي القاعدة الجماهيرية..
* كما  أن هذه القناة مرفوضة من قبل الهلال  بسبب تبعيتها للمعارض صلاح إدريس..  وأيضاً مرفوضة من قبل المريخ بسبب  طاقمها المنحاز للهلال وبشكل مستفز  للمريخ مثل المذيع الرشيد بدوي ومحلل  التحكيم الطاهر محمد عثمان.
* وضعف القناة يجعل من السهل تعرضها للتشويش من قبل جهات منافسة!
* وفوق ذلك فنادي الهلال يرفض نقل مبارياته عبر فضائية قوون.. ولدرجة التهديد بالإنسحاب..
* ونحن نستغرب أن ينحاز أمين خزينة الاتحاد  لقناة قوون.. لاسيماً إن هذه القناة لا يضمن إيفاءها بحقوق الاندية من واقع  التجربة السابقة..
* الملاعب الرديئة القبيحة والنقل التلفزيوني  المتخلف وعدم ثبات البرمجة، لا يشجع القنوات الرياضية الأجنبية على بث  الدوري السوداني..
* ويقال إن قناة (بي إن سبورت) لا ترغب في النقل إلا للمباريات التي طرفها أحد فريقي القمة!
* بث الدوري السوداني لا يحقق أي مكاسب مالية للقنوات الفضائية ولهذا من الصعب إيفاء القنوات بالإلتزامات المالية..
* تهديد الأندية بعدم خوض الجولة الثانية للدوري إلا بعد حسم ملفي الرعاية والبث تعجيز للاتحاد العام..
* وفي النهاية قد تنسحب الشركة الراعية ويفشل أمر البث.. لتخوض الأندية مبارياتها وتعتمد على دخل الشباك إن كان لها دخل..
* بخلاف  مباريات فريقي القمة لن تحقق أي  مباراة دخلاً يذكر من الشباك، بل ستكون  المباريات معجزة لارتفاع مصروفات  التنظيم.. نصيب الشرطة والتذكرجية ونصيب  الاستاد والاستقطاعات المختلفة..
* كل هذه الأزمات تؤكد تخلفنا في صناعة كرة القدم..
* والبلد كلها أزمات مثل أزمة غاز البوتاجاز التي خلفت معاناة شديدة للمواطنين..
* استغربت للإشادة بنظام التوزيع المباشر لأنابيب الغاز عبر المراكز في الطلمبات والميادين على أساس إن سعر الأنبوبة 25 جنيهاً فقط!
* هذه المراكز تشهد (كبسيبة) شديدة بسبب الزحام  ووجود الصفوف واحتياج الحصول على أنبوبة مليئة إلى قضاء نصف يوم للمرابطة  عند المركز..
* المواطنون يضطرون إلى الاتفاق مع السماسرة بإحضار الأنبوبة المليئة إلى المنزل مقابل 50 أو 80 أو 100 جنيه..
* شخصياً  إضطررت للاتفاق مع سمسار لإحضار  أنبوبة مليئة ودفعت له 50 جنيهاً كسعر ودي  نسبة للمعرفة.. لأنني لا أستطيع  أن أضيع يومي مرابطاً ووسط (كبسيبة) مركز  التوزيع المباشر!
* في  محل توزيع الغاز كنا ندفع 35 جنيهاً  ونحصل على الأنبوبة المليئة بسهولة  وفي أي وقت نذهب فيه إلى المحل، وهذا  أرحم بكثير من الحصول على أنبوبة من  مراكز التوزيع المباشر عبر سمسار  لندفع 100 جنيه!!
* أعيدوا  توزيع الغاز عبر محلات الأحياء رحمة  بالمواطنين المجهجهين.. ويمكن لمراكز  التوزيع المباشر أن تواصل التوزيع  لمن يرغب في الحصول على الأنبوبة بالسعر  الرسمي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
شانتير على خُطى حكام صلاح			 				 		 					      	 		

* دشّن  الأحمر بالأمس مشواره في الدوري  الممتاز بفوز مستحق على الذئاب ووضح جلياً  استفادة المريخ من معسكري  القاهرة والدوحة ومباراتي كمبالا سيتي والهلال.
* حقق المريخ الفوز بثلاثية عن جدارة واستحقاق،  أما غارزيتو فمارس نظرياته وسط تواجد خمسة لاعبين جدد في تشكيلة الفريق  فاهتز الأداء. 


* عنكبة استحق نجومية المباراة وشكّل أكبر خطر على وانغا وتراوري.
* لقاء السحاب مساء اليوم على مسرح استاد شندي بين الآرسنال والأزرق يحمل عنوان الأهلي لمواصلة مشوار التخصص في الهلال.
* منذ اجراء القرعة طفق الاهلة يهزئون ببارات على شاكلة كيف وأين ولماذا والسبب والاستهداف وعدم الحيادية.
* وهو ما يعبر عن تخوفهم الشديد من مواجهة  الأسد الشنداوي البعبع المخيف لهم خاصة وأن استاد شندي أضحى المقر الدائم  لخسارة بني زرقان.
* ومازاد  توجهس الاهلة تمدد مساحات انتصارات  الآرسنال عليهم في استاد شندي إلى  لقاءات الاياب وآخر علقة تجرعها الهلال  بهدفين نظيفين باستاد الخرطوم.
* وشهدت تلك المباراة سقوط القيّم والأخلاق باصابة رجل الراية الطريفي بجسم صلب كاد أن يؤدي بحياته.
* لقاء اليوم يحمل في طياته مشاركة هيثم مصطفى وكلتشي ضمن فرقة الآرسنال.
* هي عودة لمشوار الأمجاد وتناقل الكرة من نمرة 8 إلى 9 إلى شباك مكسيم.
* المتوقع مواصلة الآرسنال دك الحصون الزرقاء وأضعف الاحتمالات التعادل.
* الآرسنال لا خشى سوى التحكيم والمتوقع أن يؤدي الحكم اليوم بنفس سوء حكم القمة الطريفي.
* خوفنا أن يتم ذبح الآرسنال بسكين صدئة.
* في ظل غياب التلفزة على أهلي شندي التعامل بحذر مع التحكيم اليوم.
* كلتشي  بعد اشهار اسلامه نتوقع أن يدشّن أول  أهدافه اليوم في المرمى الأزرق خاصة  وأنه زبون دائم لشباك الهلال منذ أن  كان يتوشح بالأحمر.
* حزنت للخسارة غير المنطقية التي خرج بها الميرغني كسلا أمام الخرطوم الوطني.
* حزني ليس على الخسارة ولكن على جنون الكرة الذي منح الخرطوم التفوق بهدفين لم يجتهد فيهما.
* الهدف  الأول جاء من خطأ مدافعين والثاني كان  هدية من أبناء صلاح أحمد محمد صالح  بعد أن احتسب الحكم ركلة حرة غير  مباشرة على مشارف منطقة الجزاء نفذها قلق  مباشرة في المرمى دون أن تصطدم  بأحد ومع ذلك احتسبها الحكم هدفاً صحيحاً  وسط احتجاج لاعبي الميرغني.
* اللاعب وليد سعد نال بطاقة صفراء لأنه شرح للحكم كيف أن رفع يده يعني ركلة حرة غير مباشرة.
* طبيعي أن يكون الحكام الذي يفشلون في الكوبرتست أن يكونوا فاشلين في قانون اللعبة.
* من حق الحكام ارضاء الأندية المدللة ولكن ليس على حساب الأنيق الكسلاوي.
* واقع المباراة تجسّد خارج الاستاد حين صاح أحد المنتمين للخرطوم، ده فريق معسكر شهر في القاهرة؟
* ناس كسلا قالوا ليهم الليلة في كورة وتم تجميعهم يعملوا فيكم كده وكانت تلك شهادة واحد من أهلها.
* التحية  لإدارة الميرغني بقيادة الريس علي  ابراهيم يونس وعلي عمارة وأحمد الفكي  وعبده ابراهيم وكل الطاقم والتحية  للحبيب عبد الودود الذي ظل ملازماً  للفريق في حله وترحاله وللزميل مروان  ابراهيم رئة فضائية كسلا.
* هنالك سر عجيب يجعل المرء منجذباً إلى مرغنينا ارجتنينا وظل السر متواجداً حتى عودة الأنيق للممتاز.
* بالتوفيق للميرغني في مباراة السبت أمام الأسود.
صدى أخير *  لازال  التحكيم يمثل لغزاً كبيراً والحك شانتير الذي تفاءلنا به أصبح من  زمرة  حكام صلاح تغاضى عن ضربة جزاء صحيحة بنسبة 200% ارتكبت مع عنكبة.
* في  أقل من دقيقتين وعلى بُعد نصف متر من  تواجد الحكم لامس الثنائي الطاهر  وايمن باشري وتغاضى عنهما الحكم وكاد  ينتج من الكرة هدف من هجمة مرتدة.
* أصاب  جمهور الهلال حكم الراية الطريفي في  الموسم الماضي وعندما ظهر الطريفي قبل  أيام في القمة انحاز للهلال، فهل  ينتظر الحكام أن يفعل جمهور المريخ ما  فعله جمهور الهلال؟
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثية حمراء عبر المذياع


* مسلسل متكرر الحلقات وساذج السيناريو ومعروف (الأبطال) بتنا نطالعه عند بدايات كل موسم رياضي بالسودان يسمّى (بث الممتاز) والذي أضحى من أكثر القضايا الرياضية التي لم تجد حظها من الحل الفاعل ولا التعامل الحكيم من قبل قادة الإتحاد.
* قوون، الفضائية السودانية، النيلين الرياضية جلها قنوات سجلت فشلاً ذريعاً في الإيفاء بمستحقات عقد البث كاملاً خلال المواسم السابقة ومازالت الأندية تبحث عن أموالها (طرف التلفزيون القومي) المتبقية منذ الموسم الماضي ناهيك عن الموسم الجديد هذا غير الإخراج السئ والتصوير المتخلّف التي حظيت به مباريات الدوري خلال الفترة المذكورة.
* الإتحاد العام هو المسؤول المباشر عن فشل تسويق الدوري تلفزيونياً لأنه عجز عن (تطوير) البطولة الأولى بالسودان وجعلها (جاذبة) للقنوات الفضائية والرعاة بدليل عدم وجود أي عرض مغري حتى الآن لبث المباريات ورعاية (سوداني) مع ايقاف التنفيذ كما أسلفنا بالأمس.
* أضف إلى ذلك أمر في غاية الأهمية وهو (هيمنة) التلفزيون القومي وتحكمه المباشر في موضوع البث وموضوع (رفع الشارة) لما يمتلكه من أجهزة ومعدات وعربات تلفزة فالقناة السودانية تمثّل سدّاً منيعاً أمام أية قناة ترغب في بث الممتاز وبدلاً من أن يحصل التلفزيون القومي على (قيمة مادية) معلومة نظير رفع الشارة للقنوات الراغبة في نقل البطولة نجده يقحم نفسه في (التفاوض) بأن يكون طرفاً رئيسياً ليحصل على حقوق البث رغم أنه لم يسدد حتى مديونيات الموسم الماضي.
* أزمة البث سببها الرئيسي هو (احتكار) التلفزيون القومي لموضوع شارة البث وهى الجزئية التي يفترض أن تجد التدخل من جهات سيادية بدلاً من ممارسة قانون الغاب على مرأى من الجميع فالقناة السودانية فشلت بامتياز في الإيفاء بمستحقات الأندية وعليها أن تتعامل بمرونة وتحظى بقيمة رفع الشارة للقنوات الأخرى بعيداً عن اللهث وراء (البث) أيضاً.
* بكل أسف تابعنا استهلالية مشوار الأحمر ببطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2015 عبر المذياع الذي لن يمثّل بأي شكل من الأشكال مرتكزاً موثوقاً لتحليل مجريات اللقاء أو تناول أدق تفاصيله وإلا لن نكون صادقين مع القارئ الكريم.
* ولكن هذا لا يمنع من الحديث بشكل عام والذي يأتي في مقدمته بداية جيّدة للفرقة الحمراء وفوز معنوي على فريق متميّز منذ الموسم الماضي وبنتيجة مريحة قوامها ثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف.
* دفع غارزيتو بكل من (جمال سالم - امير كمال - الريح علي - مصعب عمر - رمضان عجب - علاء الدين يوسف - راجي - الباشا - كوفي - عنكبه – وانغا) وشارك في الشوط الثاني كل من علي جعفر بديلاً لمصعب عمر المصاب وضفر وعبده جابر بديلين للباشا وعنكبه على التوالي.
* تشكيلة الفرنسي حملت (خمسة) تغييرات عن التوليفة الأساسية التي بدأت مباراة درع الإستقلال فبكري المدينة موقوف منذ الموسم الماضي لنيله (ثلاث بطاقات صفراء) وجايسون وبلة شكيا من إصابة قبل اللقاء وأوكرا يبدو أنه مازال في حاجة للتأهيل اللياقي وعلى جعفر شارك بدلاً منه الريح على.
* إدارة الفرنسي للقاء توحي بأنه مازال يبحث عن تشكيلة مثالية قبل لقاء عزام وهو حق مكفول له ولكنه يعتبر أمراً في غاية الخطورة لأن هذه الجزئية يفترض أن تكون قد انقضت عقب معسكري القاهرة والدوحة ووديتي كمبالا والهلال.
* أضف إلى ذلك (علّة) الطرف الأيمن التي جعل منها غارزيتو حقلاً للتجارب (بلة – رمضان – ضفر) حيث لم يستقر الفرنسي على عنصر ثابت حتى الآن في مركز الظهير الأيمن.
* عموماً مازال الوقت مبكراً على التقييم واطلاق الأحكام فقط نرجو أن تحظى توليفة الأحمر بالعناصر الثابتة لتزداد انسجاماً وانصهاراً قبل مباراة عزّام الأفريقية.
* ألف مبروك لمحاربي الصحراء لبلوغ الدور ربع النهائي من أمم افريقيا وهاردلك للإمارات والعراق على الخروج من أمم آسيا.
* حاجة أخير كده :: هاك من دار جعل !! 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


عبد الله أبو وائل
 مشاهد رياضية
 حدث ماحذرنا منه!!


 فازالمريخ علي الرابطة كوستي بشق الانفس ولولا تراجع ترموميتر اللياقة البدنية لافراد ممثل كوستي لما حصل الاحمر علي النقاط الثلاث!
 اخطاء التشكيل لا تزال تتواصل من الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي لا يود ان يستقر علي عناصر بعينها!
 تم ابعاد علي جعفر عن المشاركة في قلب الدفاع وتمنينا لو تم ابعاد امير  كمال الا ان اصابة مصعب اعادة عليوجعفر مجددا ولكن في وظيفة الطرف الايسر!
 غارزيتو لم يتوصل للتوليفة التي يعتمد عليها وربما يكون ذلك لعذم قناعته بكفاءة بعض اللاعبين!
 طالبنا خلال التسجيلات الماضية بدعم الفريق بطرفي ملعب وحذرنا من الاعتماد  علي بلة جابر وبخيت خميس لوحدهما فكان ان تمت استعادة مصعب عمر بعد رحلة  اعارة ليست بالقصيرة الا ان اللاعب عاد بذات الاخطاء التي تسببت في اعارته!
 وتوقف بخيت خميس بسبب الاصابة ليجعل  الطرف الايسر منهارا بمشاركة مصعب  الضعيف في الناحية الدفاعية وعلي جعفر الذي يؤكد في كل مشاركة له بأنه اقل  قامة من ارتداء شعار المريخ!
 فاز المريخ علي الرابطة كوستي الذي انطلق اعداده متأخرا ليظهر ضعف اعداده في تراجع اللياقة البدنية للاعبين!
 عدم انسجام افراد الدفاع الذين يتغيرون عند كل مباراة مع الحارس اليوغندي  جمال سالم يؤثر سلبا علي الفريق لتهتز الشباك بصورة تدعو للاندهاش!
 مشهد اول
 شارك عنكبة منذ بداية المباراة فبانت خطورته مستفيدا من العامل النفسي ليفوز بالنجومية رغم عدم اكماله للمواجهة!
 عنكبة لاعب تتوافر فيه كل مقومات المهاجم المكتمل لو نجح الجهاز الفني في منحه الثقة التي اهتزت بينه والجمهور!
 ليت الجهاز الفني يدفع به في مباراة مريخ كوستي السبت القادم حتي يسترد اللاعب الثقة بنفسه ويقدم المستوي الذي يفيد الفريق!
 برافو عنكبة!
 مشهد ثاني
 المستوي الضعيف والمهزوز الذي ادار به الدولي محمود شانتير مباراة الامس  بين المريخ والرابطة كوستي يشيع التحكيم السوداني الي مثواه الاخير !
 شانتير ادار المواجهة بصورة تدعو للشفقة فلا ندري علي اي معيار اعتمدت لجنة الحكام في اسناد ادارة المباراة له!
 مشهد اخير
 تشرفت امس الاول بحضور ختام الدورة المدرسية والتميز التربوي لولاية  الخرطوم بقاعة الصداقة فتأكدت ان مستقبل ابنائنا وبناتنا يبشر بخير وفير!
 التحية لادارة النشاط بالولاية ولمديرها محمد المصطفي دياب ورفاقه عماد والنعمان وبقية الكوكبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على صفيح ساخن 
  نادر التوم
 لقمة سائغة!!

  تسخينة: عند الشدائد تعرف الإخوان.
  تسخينة ثانية: يله شندى نزور الحبايب.
  لتكن (تسخينتين) بعدد الأهداف التى سجلها النمور فى آخر لقاء.
  ذلك الذى جمع الفريقين فى إستاد الخرطوم.
  ويبدو أن (اهل الهلال) قلبهم كان حاسى ولم يلعبوها فى المقبرة.
  هدفان أكدا تفوق الأرسنال على أخينا الهلال.
  وأكدا أن الطريق بمن صدق وليس من سبق.
  فدخول أهلى شندى للمتاز قريب، ومشاركاتهم قريبة.
  وتأسيسهم بالنسبة للنادى الأزرق (جديد كرت).
  وظهورهم امام الهلال (غريب) ونتائجهم (غريبة).
  وربما لو مضوا فى هذا الإتجاه لحققوا ما عجز عنه (الهلاهل).
  ولأهدوا الوطن بطولة أخرى بعد أن حاز (الزعيم) قصب السبق.
  يكفى فقط أنهم يبدأون من دور ال 32.
  بينما يبدأ الهلال من حيث ينتهى (دوما).. من الصفر الكبير.
  اليوم تتجدد (المآسى) وهزيمة الهلال بهدفين أو أكثر مسألة وكت (بص).
  الهلالاب المنتشين بكأس الإستقلال الذى حققوه عبر القرعة.
  يدخلون المباراة وهم ضامنون فقط لاانهم حققوا التعادل مع الزعيم.
  هذا من وجهة نظر الإدارة والإعلام الذين ينظرون للمباراة بعيون أحلامهم.
  بينما الجماهير الزرقاء (خايفة شديد) من واقع نتائج لقاءات الفريقين.
  المواجهة اليوم ستكون عنيفة جدا والتجربة ستكون (خطيرة جد).
  ومسألة فوز اهلى شندى مفروغ منها..
  يبقى الخوف والتوجس من الهزيمة النكراء.. 
  وربما تتحول الخماسية التى تنبأ بها الأرباب فى شباك الهلالاب من المريخاب.
  ربما تسجل تلك الخماسية فى مباراة اليوم.
  المباراة تحد بين الأرباب وكردنة تحد من نوع (خاص).
  بين سيدا و... (الهلال).
  بين كلتشى و مكسيم الحارس الصفاية.
                                   لا للعنف
  فى آخر مباراة جمعت الفريقين (فى شندى) تعدى أحد لاعبى الهلال (بالكسر).
  على لاعب أهلى شندى بصورة همجية و(إرهابية) ولا أظن أن الحكم طرده.
  فى شندى حدث هذا (شفتو قوة العين والرجلين دى كيف)؟؟؟
  لذا نقول لا للإرهاب اليوم.. ما تطلعوا بى خاسرين جوة وبره الملعب.
  أكسبوا نتيجة (اللعب النظيف) بدل ما تخسروا كل شئ.
  وعلى التحكيم أن يكون قاسيا ولا يجامل (فى الحتة دى بالذات).
  وربما اليوم نشهد بطاقات حمراء لأكثر من لاعب هلالى.
  الهلال سيخسر النتيجة (إن شاء الله) وسيقبع فى المركز (الطيش) مع بقية الفرق المهزومة.
  لكن بالتأكيد المباراة ستكون (إحتكاك كويس) قبل مواجهة الكيوى والرمان.
 نار على نار
  أنهى المريخ شوطه الأول بالتعادل بهدف أمام الرابطة.
  لتعود ذات دوامة (حرق الأعصاب) والجرجرة وعدم الحسم.
  تلك الظواهر التى أهدت الهلال الكاس اكثر من مرة.
  إن كان المريخ يفعل هذا هنا فكيف إن لعب فى الولايات.
  صحيح أن النتيجة النهائية ثلاث نقاط وثلاث أهداف لكنها أتت بعد تعب.
  الشئ الآخر لابد من الإستفادة من تعثر الهلال لان هذا كان من سلبيات المواسم الماضية.
  الهلال سيخسر اليوم إن شاء الله فعليكم (إستغلال) هذا الوضع.
 منقة بالشطة
  (ضعيييييف) ذلك أقل وصف يمكن أن يوصف به حارس الهلال ودفاعه.
  حارس الهلال الذى إستقبل هدفا فى مباراة القمة من (قبقبة).
  لا أعتقد ولا أظن ولا أتوقع ولا أتخيل أن يصمد اليوم أمام هجوم النمور.
  وسيتم إفتراسه أكثر من مرة وعلى طريقة علاء يوسف (من بعييييد).
  أما الدفاع الذى تلاعب به مهاجمو الزعيم ووسطهم فهو مكشوووووف
  دفاع ضعيف لا يجيد التغطية ولا الضغط على الخصم ولا استخلاص الكرات.
  دفاع كسار وضراب ومليان كبكبة وإرهاب.
  إذن هى مبارة (الإستغلال) لاهلى فى شندى.
  إستغلال كل هذه الظروف والمعطيات لتحقيق أكبر فوز (مستحق) على الفرحانين.
 أول هاتريك
  التهانى للكابتن كليتشى وهو ينعم ويحظ بالدخول فى ديننا السمح القويم.
  وأسال الله (مقلب القلوب) أن يثبتنا ويثبته على دينه.
  أشم فى هذا الموضوع رائحة (الصوفى) هيثم مصطفى.
  وللذين ينتقدون الرياضة صباح مساء هذا من فوائد الرياضة.
  ليس على مستوى السودان بل على مستوى العالم.
  وهذا دافع لللاعبينا ليكونوا قدوة ويعكسوا وجه الإسلام الحقيقى.
  لان الناس يحتاجون لأفعال وليس أقوال كما يحدث فى فرق الهلال منذ اجيال.
  (كلام ساكت) بدون ألقاب وبطولات.
  اليوم أتوقع الهاتريك لكليتشى يقول بسم الله ويبدأ رحلة الهداف.
  ليكون اللاعب الذى يسجل فى الهلال من كل الزوايا ومن كل الفرق.
 جهزوا شكوى من هسه
  أنا بنصحكم من هسه جهزوا شكوى.
  إشتكوا الأرسنال فى إنو المريخ ما لعب بكرى المدينة.
  أو قولوا لى فيفا كهربتنا كانت قاطعة.
  ولا قولوا فى أزمة بتاعة غاز ونحن ما قادرين نلعب.
  ياخ أى حاجة إنتو محتاجين يعنى يقولوا ليكم إشتكوا فى شنو؟؟؟
  تخريمة: الغلبة حلوة معاكم عشان (تعوضوا) فى الأفريقى.
  السنة دى الما بشيل نقاط من الهلال تانى (يسمو).
  تلميحة: عشرة أجانب والبخت ضائع.
  بالتأكيد الغلبة فى الوسط ستكون للشنداوية وتمريرات سيدا الساحرة ستثمر وتمطر أهدافا..
  على الرغم من أنه غاب عن الملاعب كثيرا.
  الكاردينال سيركز على الجوهرة الزرقاء (من بدرى)
  أعملوا ليكم بنيات أصلا ما عندكم بطولات.
  نفس الشئ: فى الإنتخابات التكلفة ميات المليارات والنتيجة معروفة.
  وفى الهلال التكلفة ميات المليارات والنتيجة (صفر).
  وفروا قروش الإنتخابات للبلد.
  ووفروا قروش الأجانب والصرف بتاعة كردنة دى لى حاجة (فيها فايدة).
  تشة فنية: ترباس سفيرا لنوايا مرضى السكر.... من يكون سفيرا لمرضى الضغط.
  ترباس إرتبط مع الهلال بالخماسية بتاعة (شربة المية).
  المريخ ينثر أبنائه للمشاركة فى الإنتخابات ما يؤكد أنه (الأصل).
  ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتأريخ.  وكلنا مريخاب.
  وما يضير البحر أمسى زاخرا إن رمى فيه غلام بحجر؟؟
  لا والى لا معارضة لا يحزنون.... مريخ (بص).
  سؤال وجيه: ماذا (ستقول) الناطق الرسمى بعد الهزيمة؟؟ نشووووف!
  تقفيلة: غايتو يا هلالاب لو غلبوكم أركبوا بص سياحى.
  ما ممكن مغلوبين وتجوا بالبص السمح دا.
  وفى النهاية: لا يصح إلا الصحيح.
  آخر قطرة: الليلة جيت شايل الفرح.
 وهذه بصمتى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك
ناس البحر مالهم؟

> الأهلة لي أسي فرحانين بالتعادل.
> وليهم حق.
> وقالوا خرجوا بمكاسب كتيرة.
> منها.
> إنو الهلال كسب كيبي وبوتاكو وماكسيم.
> وتغزَّل محمد عبدالماجد في التسجيلات الهلالية الجديدة.
> ورجع محمد عبدالماجد ليوصي المجلس بتنفيذ ما يشير به المدرب في التكميلية.
> قال دايرين لاعبين يحققوا الفارق.
> من وين نجاح تسجيلات.
> ومن وين كايسين لاعبين يحققوا الفارق
> فارقة معاكم ولاَّ شنو يا محمد؟؟؟
> التناقض ده بوري مدى فرحة الأهلة بالتعادل مع العالمي.
> يا أبو حميد.
> بطِّل هضربة.
> إنت قايل بكري جاري لي أسي ولاَّ شنو؟؟؟
> أيها الناس.
> جميع كُتَّاب الهلال يتفقون في عبارات محددة.
> الهلال كان كويس وأبدع.
> ويرجعوا ينتقدوا نزار ما كان في يومو، والشغيل بطيئ، وسلبية بشة، وتواضع كاريكا، وتوهان الطرف اليمين بتاعهم، وشرود أتير، وسلبية سيدي بيه.
> طبعاً ده غير الحارس الكاميروني سرحان عبدالبصير.
> بمناسبة الحارس سرحان عبدالبصير دي.
> طبعاً بعض الأهلة بقول إنو الحارس كويس لكن في قون علولو كان سارح.
> وفي ناس بقولوا إنو ما كان سارح لكن الشوتة باغتتو.
> وفي ناس بقولوا هي ما باغتتو. 
> هو قام معاها لكن قام متأخر.
> قام متأخر ؟؟؟؟ سودانير يعني !!
> إنتوا وييييييييين الاسم ده؟؟؟؟
> أوع بس تكون هاجرت مع الطير.
> باقي الطير لاقي الجو ده يهاجر ساااااي زي ما داير.
> ما بقعد في بلداً ريق شجرها نشف.
> طوالي يطير فووووووق ويكشِّف.
> يشوف محل الخضار. 
> البقعِّدوا شنو في الجهجهة دي.
> المهم..
> ناس قالوا قام لكن قام سودانير.
> متأخر. وفي ناس قالوا في أيادٍ خفية لفت الكورة من الحارس الكمروني.
> الكلام كتيييييييييييييير.
> هو البقولوه الناس شويه !!!!
> بتاع بحر قاااعد في الإستاد.
> لما جات لي جونسون وختاها في صدرو.
> صاحبنا كان فاتح خيال ويتبسم سااي.
> جونسون أداها لي علولو. 
> دردقها ليهو.. أريتو ما دردقها.
> لما علولو أطلق الصاروخ.
> بتاع البحر نطه.
> وقال إنتوا الأمريكان ديل ما دايرين يبطلوا حركاتهم دي !!!!
> قدر ما قالوا ليهو دي شوتة.
> ما صدق أصلو.
> قال مالنا يعني ما بنعرف الفرق بين الشوتة والصاروخ!!!!
> هو نحنا كان بنشوت زي دي كان السودان لي أسي قاعد في أفريقيا دي.
> يا أخوانا ما تدقسوني.
> ده صاروخ.
> مناظر زي دي شفتها كتير في جمب كافوري وقريب جبرة.
> الشوتة بتولع أول؟؟؟
> تولع بنننننننننق. كبييييييرة أول ؟
> أسي الحكاية دي ولعت أول.
> حتى سمعنا ليك روووووووو.
> يا زول شوتة شنو؟؟؟؟
> أيها الناس.
> أعجبني إسلام كليتشي.
> نحمد الله على ذلك.. دعوناهو للإسلام.
> لا بالخطب الحماسية ولا بالتعبيرات الرنانة ولا بي (أحسب أن) وناس تحسب وناس تحتسب. 
> شاف عاداتنا المستمدة أساساً من الإسلام.
> اللهم وفقه وفقهه واجعله من المقيمين للدين.
> وانصره اللهم بالذات الليلة.
> أنصره نصراً كان هبشها ساي تدخل قون.
> ووفقه اللهم لأداء العبادات وحفظ القرآن. 
> وانصره اللهم شديد.
> الليلة بالذات أنصره اللهم لينعم برضاك عنه. 
> ليتفاءل بالدين الذي اعتنقه يا أرحم الراحمين.
> وما النصر إلا من عند الله.
> المهم..
> بمناسبة إسلام كليتشي.
> عندنا صاحبنا بتاع بحر.
> بحر أحمر. 
> إسمو وائل.
> سمع بدخول كليتشي للإسلام.
> قالوا ليهو كليتشي دخل الإسلام.
> قال ليهم بدل منو؟؟؟؟
> المهم..
> أكتب قبل لقاء الزعيم والرابطة
> أُمني النفس بسهرة كروية من أمها.
> فالزعيم يمضي للأمام. 
> والرابطة ما هينة.
> وعلى الشفوت مسؤولية النقاط.
> أيها الناس.
> الليله نار المك نمر مولعة في شندي.
> برغم إنو ما بخصنا الما بجدع الكدوس في وشنا.
> إلا إننا. 
> ما بنرضى الحقارة لغيرنا.
> طولتوا لسانكم يا روشا.
> وجدعتوا الكدوس على وجه سيدا الصبوح.
> الليلة للصباح.
> كان الحكم نهاها.
> الأقوان ما بتنتهي.
> وكمان كليتشي أسلم !!!!!
> اللهم أنصر المسلمين نصراً عزيزاً من عندك.
> أيها الناس..
> إتوقع بنهاية مباراة الهلال في شندي.
> يكون روليت الدوري قد أعلن أن أبو الهل الطيش في الأسبوع الأول.
> بدون نقاط.. وأكتر فريق دخلن فيهو أهداف.
> كليتشي..
> قول بسم الله وخلي الباقي على الله.
> أيها الناس
> في شركة أمريكية بتاعت قروض في الإمارات.
> إسمها أظنو (اتش تي سي).
> صاح الاسم ده يا فطومة ؟؟؟
> باقي إنتي كنتي في الإمارات قريب ده.
> الشركة دي قالوا عادي بتديك قرض عشرة ملايين دولار. 
> واتقرضي.
> أدت زول كده.
> قامن صور المستندات شالن الهواء.
> وجابن عندنا.
> أتاريها الناس دي بالدين تسوي الزين !!!!!
> أيها الناس.
> إن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
> آها
> نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم.
> كان شفت يا والينا.
> نائب الرئيس أمس التقى بينا.
> الاقتصاد السوداني يتعافى بسرعه قال لينا.
> نططنا يا والينا.
> جد لينا جد لينا جد لينا.
> لو اتعافي تمام يا والينا.
> أمرقوهوا لينا.
> نشوفوا كي تقر عينينا.
> ليه خاتنوا في الانعاش والزيارة ممنوعة علينا.
> وكلو دقيقة يجينا زول ينظر إلينا.
> النبض كويس وانخفضت البولينا.
> الكلى ما محتاجه غسيل وممكن تقسم وتشتغل لينا.
> الكبد برغم إنو اتليَّف علينا.
> إلا إننا قدرنا نمرق الليفة بإيدينا.
> التنفس ما مشكلة لينا.
> الأوكسجين متوفر لدينا.
> والسكتة الدماغية عادية وممكن تمر بأي واحد فينا.
> الكانسر قدرنا نثبتوا قبل ينتشر في البيشن وفينا.
> القلب متضخم وورمان ونبضاتو حزينه.
> إلا إننا ممكن باللسعات الكهربية ندوروا من جديد فينا.
> لزوموا شنو التنظير ده كلو يا والينا؟؟؟
> الناس ديل كلمهم قول ليهم الشعب قال لينا.
> الاقتصاد ده لو ما شفناهوا ماشي بي رجلينوا في السوق وفي المستشفى وفي المدارس وفي المصانع وفي سعر الدولار. 
> ما في زول يجينا ويقول لينا إتعافي يا والينا.
> المتعافي بنعرفوا والمامتعافي بنعرفوا يا والينا.
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف واقتصادنا زي البتعالج بره البلد يدونا أخبارو وما شايفنوا!
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مشكور الحبيب كسلاوي 
*

----------

